
PyPy2 v5.3 released – major C-extension support improvements - wyldfire
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/06/pypy2-v53-released-major-c-extension.html
======
wyldfire
> ... we now pass most (more than 95%) of the upstream numpy test suite. We
> can build and run scipy and matplotlib as well. Most of the failures have to
> do with (ab) use of the C-API, for instance writing to a read-only pointer
> obtained from PyString_AsString().

Wow, that is just a huge accomplishment, congratulations PyPy team!

